# Asymetrically Shaped Watches



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

As I am the new kid on the block at this forum I do not wish to put my toe out of line. My horological interests typically lie with electric and electronic watches (pre-quartz), but like many other guys (are there women who are watch nuts?), I have some side interests too (for me, among other things, vintage chronographs).

What I specifically wonder is if this group is interested in asymmetrically cased mechanical watches that were marketed at the same time as the Hamilton electric watches. Hamilton (and others - LeCoutre, Bulova, Wittnauer to name a few) marketed some wild looking watches, but put mechanical movements in them. In many respects, these watches are considerably more akin to the electric watches - the "watch(es) of the future".

Should I post pictures of these very interesting items here, or should they go elsewhere? As they are not "swiss watches" what would you suggest? Any strong feelings?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> What I specifically wonder is if this group is interested in asymmetrically cased mechanical watches that were marketed at the same time as the Hamilton electric watches.


That's got to be a "_yes_" from me Dave. :thumbsup:



martinus_scriblerus said:


> Should I post pictures of these very interesting items here, or should they go elsewhere? As they are not "swiss watches" what would you suggest? Any strong feelings?


If they're not electric, I'd suggest just posting the topic in the General Watch Forum....gets a bigger readership anyway.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'm always interested in seeing watches I've not seen before. So, yes, please post away.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

We like watches and watch photos. Please post.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to agree with the others........pictures are good!

:tongue2:

Where do you reside in Canada ?

:rltb:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Id love to see some pictures as well mate so get them posted up


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Where do you reside in Canada ?


SW Ontario

p.s. got snow yet?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you reside in Canada ?
> ...


There is snow in the mountains, but none here (yet). I spent last week in Drayton Valley on business with BP. Daytime high was +25 DegC all week. This time last year they had snow. Go figure.

SW Ontario is where I grew up, on Lake Huron before Zebra Mussels.


----------

